# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  El sueño del avaro

## ERICKSON PERDOMO

Me encuentro preparando el efecto de las monedas del aire en este momento ya he practicado los empalmes y casi toda la rutina pero tengo una consulta y me gustaria que me ayudaran. he leido sobre como se roban las monedas y dicen que la mejor forma es del bolsillo y la verdad no me siento comodo haciendolo así.

Si alguien puede ayudarme con una idea diferente de robar las monedas
y si sera mejor con un cargador cual?. 

de antemano agradezco su valiosa colaboración

Por favor envienme un MP.

Gracias!!!

----------


## si66

Si a lo que te refieres es a como empezar?
Yo he visto una rutina del sueño del avaro, donde el mago comenzaba sin nada y sobre una mesa o silla o lo que sea tenia, el balde y detras la pila de monedas. Hablaba claramente y se podia ver que no habia nada, no hace falta que aclare nada. Cuando iba a buscar el balde robaba las monedas.
Algo asi era, otra manera no vi.

saludos

----------


## hiram

hola si no te gusta lo del "bolsillo" hay unas  copteleras que tienen un cargador si quieres mas imformacion mandame un mp
 8-)

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Si quieres cargarlas del cuerpo, mirat los libros de Ron Mcmillan y de Bucley.

Magidaluditos

----------


## Magia21***

Hola amigo soy nuevo en este foro aunque ya tengo experiencia en lamagia y lo que vi de muchos magos es que les sacaban monedas de diferentes partes y muy rapido ej:de el pelo,la espalda,las piernas e inclusive los bolsillos no se vos fijate pero esta rutina BIEN presentada es muy efectiva... 



           suerte  :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

yo tengo a medio fabricar un gimmick para este efecto... gracias al cual se enseñan la 2 manos toalmente vacias... y se puede hacer con uan cubitera prestada....
ya os comentare jajaj

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

Pep maria magic tu crees que es un buen metodo cargalas en el cuerpo.

Tu ya lo has hecho antes?

para este mismo juego.


Amigo ayy quedare en espera de tus comentarios de tu gimmick.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Si lo he hecho en escena durante bastante tiempo, de entrada salia con guantes, y hacia aparecer 4 monedas. Al quitarme los guarntes endorsaba 10 (las de Nielsens), luego cargaba 4 cargas de monedas del cuerpo y al final la última se convierte en gigante y hacia aparecer 5 monedas gigantes.

Los cargadores, alguno es original mio y otrod son los de Bucley

Saludos

----------


## Marko

Hola,
Yo presento este juego y robo la carga del bolsillo izquierdo del pantalón. El asunto es así: antes de empezar el juego hablo un poquito con el público y meto la mano izquierda en el bolsillo de forma totalmente natural. Ahí empalmo las monedas en el llamado "empalme de los dedos" y saco la mano tranquilamente. Cierro el puño y lo apoyo contra la cadera en una postura natural la cual habrá sido justificada por el tono de lo que se está hablando.

Tengo un video haciendo este juego pero, desgraciadamente, se empezó a grabar después del robo, cuando ya tengo las monedas en posición en la cubitera. De todas maneras, ahí está el video:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rAj80c92iC8

Marko

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

Maestro 
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!

Que orgullo que un profesional de tu trayectoria y conocimiento me responda esta consulta. 

Quiero contarte que yo tengo el video explicativo de este juego y lo adquirí el flasoma aquí en Colombia.

Te felicito por la conferencia que diste dentro del marco de este gran evento se dice que fue una de las mejores.


Recibe un magicordial Saludo!

----------


## Marko

Hay una forma alternativa de cargar las monedas que te puedo recomendar. Fabrica un tubo de cartón que pueda contener en su interior la carga de monedas apiladas. Este tubo deberá tener un fondo. Al girar el tubo boca abajo, las monedas deberán salir sin trabarse.

Pega el tubo en el centro de un pañuelo y cárgalo con las monedas. Mete el pañuelo en el interior del balde. Al momento de comenzar el juego, muestra las manos vacías y saca el pañuelo, ocultando bien el tubo. Sécate las manos con el pañuelo y aprovecha para poner la boca del tubo contra la base de los dedos izquierdos. Retira el pañuelo y la carga de monedas te quedará en la mano izquierda.

Durante todo lo anterior, los pliegues del pañuelo ocultan el tubo con la carga. Sin embargo, no está de más forrar dicho tubo con tela igual al pañuelo.

En vez de tener el pañuelo preparado dentro del balde, lo puedes tener en la mesa, con el tubo bien tapado por los pliegues.

Marko

----------


## magomarcos

Excelente amigo Markos tu presentacion , y el juego con los niños en escena, un agradable video para rever.

Magomarcos

----------


## Marko

Gracias Marcos. El video se grabó en un espectáculo que di durante cuatro días la semana pasada. Hay más videos del mismo en youtube y si haces una búsqueda "mago marko" te saldrán más. Los numeré según la secuencia del espectáculo y casi todo está ahí. Faltó mi rutina de cuerda la cual, por un extraño fallo, salió entrecortada.

----------


## Ayy

guau... que pedazo de video... genial Marko... un artista..

----------


## quiquem

Marko un gustazo y un honor saludarte, sos un genio, gracias por participar y dar tu opinión, Desde Argentina te mando un abrazo.

----------


## Carlos.G

Ademas de los cargadores al cuerpo puedes probar teniendo las monedas en la base del balde ( si tiene una concavidad el que usas ) o dentro del mismo. Las monedas las tienes en bloque atadas con dos hilos ( de coser, medianamente resistentes) si quieres estar seguro de que no se deshace el bloque puedes realizar cuatro canales finos para que los hilos tengan una guía en los bordes de las monedas. Una vez que las tienes rompes el hilo y ya está. Espero que contribuya a ayudarte en algo.


                                     Carlos.G

----------

